# What do you think is your true sun/moon sign?



## BroNerd

I don't know why but I've been thinking a lot about astrology lately even though I have living proof that astrology doesn't say much about a person's personality.
My twin sister and I are a minute apart and we are very different in terms of personalities. We're most likely opposites in MBTI too - me being an ENTP and she being an ISFJ.

But I guess I am curious in any personality typing system that looks interesting. I don't know if there's actually a good test for what's your true sun/moon sign.






Sun Moon Combinations: Your Real Personality Uncovered


Exploring your personality through the Sun Moon combinations.




i.thehoroscope.co






Index of /mp/files



I was born on February 22. This makes me a Pisces and my moon is Capricorn. I've never really seen myself as a Pisces.

However, I don't think it explains many of my personality traits: particularly being a bold go-getter. Would have said the "ignore feelings, live in logic" thing too but the Capricorn moon seemed to be like that even with a Pisces sun - but a more ambitious/analytical sort of Pisces.

I actually read through these profiles trying to find one which I think fits me best.
My first instinct was to look through the Aquarius descriptions since I'm just off the Aquarius/Pisces cusp.
Some came kind of close - especially with another "heady" moon sign such as Virgo, Sagittarius, Gemini.
Some random BuzzFeed quiz put me comfortably into the Aquarius camp too 

But the Aquarius descriptions often came across as a little too rigid.
I consider myself to be independent but don't make a big fuss about marching to the beat of my own drum.

I tried a bunch of different 'hats' and then finally settled on Sagittarius being the best fit for Sun sign. I'm an explorer who can't stand monotony. I'm comfortable with travelling solo just to go somewhere new. 2020 has been tough for me. My mind is always going new places and wanting to learn new things and see new perspectives.

As for moon, Capricorn isn't a bad fit but I think Virgo is a good fit for me. I analyze everything to death and always want to make the "smart" decision but one that satisfies my main needs. Not to be restricted. Life is short and to be experienced. Another reason why I think Virgo moon is a good fit for me is that I'm a fault-finder. I know this about myself. I'm good at seeing what is wrong with a situation and judge those around me based on their flaws.

I found the Sagittarius/Virgo description to fit me to almost a t especially on the first website.
2nd place for me is Sagittarius/Aquarius - especially with how I deal with relationships.

I like people a lot and am friendly but I want people to let me be me.
I've read that the "sun" is how one presents to the world and the "moon" is more so inner self.
I could see how I deal with my inner thoughts/feelings being more Aquarius. I love knowing what makes others tick which is partially why personality theory fascinates me so much.

Hard to explain.
When I actually read through the descriptions - Sagittarius/Virgo seems most like me.
But I have this gut feeling that my true sign could be Sagittarius/Aquarius or maybe I just like the sound of Saggiquarius better than Sagirgo - dunno 
And I relate a lot to the Sagittarius/Aquarius description as well.

So in summary.
*Sun/Moon by birth: Pisces/Capricorn
True Sun/Moon: Sagittarius/Virgo (most likely) or Sagittarius/Aquarius (2nd most likely)*

Based on the websites above, was wondering what's your sun/moon sign based on your birthday but what you think is a sun/moon combination that fits you better?


----------



## TKDfan888

I would say that I would maybe be a Capricorn sun/Cancer moon. I am sensitive but I have a goals before feelings mentality. Also, I don’t like feelings.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sun Capricorn
Moon Virgo
Mercury Sagittarius
Venus Capricorn
Mars Leo
Jupiter Gemini
Saturn Virgo
Uranus Scorpio
Neptune Sagittarius
Pluto Libra
Lilith Gemini
North Node Libra


----------



## Electra

None! But if I would to represent a starsign to represent me it would prolly be cancer, the Fish, Aquarius or Sagittarius or a mix of them all.
Scorpio comes into play when I fall in love and messes things up. I am prolly the least the Lion, the Capricorn, the Taurus or the Virgo


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> None! But if I would to represent a starsign to represent me it would prolly be cancer, the Fish, Aquarius or Sagittarius or a mix of them all.
> Scorpio comes into play when I fall in love and messes things up. I am prolly the least the Lion, the Capricorn, the Taurus or the Virgo


There are other aspects/variations to consider... like my sun is ascendant with Aquarius= XI house. It is kindof like personality typing. The more you dig the more of a profile you can build.

5 Trine between the Sun and Moon

Then you have conjunction between the Sun and Venus. 

My moon being in the VII house. Mercury in X. Venus in XI then you can add in -79 opposition between Venus-Jupiter....
Mars in VI house, 4 Trine between Mars-Neptune 52 Trine between Mars-Midheaven. You get the picture : )


----------



## Sily

I feel like I am, what I've been told, I am:

North Node Libra
Sun sign Cancer
Moon sign Scorpio


----------



## moonpixie

My sun is Leo, my moon is Aquarius, and my ascendant is Capricorn, and I think that is accurate for me.


----------



## Zoingeroni

By birth I'm scorpio rising / leo sun / scorpio moon. But I'm not like that at all! I'm actually cancer rising / cancer sun / leo moon.


----------



## BroNerd

I guess I have a lot of time on my hands haha.
I'm pretty convinced my true combo is Gemini Sun/Virgo Moon/Sagittarius Rising. 

My actual:
Pisces Sun/Capricorn Moon/Gemini Rising.


----------



## realmoonin

well im not sure how accurate this thing is but Aries seems to be my moon sign.








What Is My Moon Sign? This Quiz Reveals By Your Personality


If you are looking for the answer to "What Is My Moon Sign?", take this test to find out your sign based on your true character. It is the most accurate quiz.




www.quizexpo.com


----------



## BroNerd

Interesting quiz. I got Aries on this one too!
The way they describe Aries moon, I can actually see this working for me. 

Your moon sign is Aries
The Aries element is fire, and its main feature is preservice. If Aries people start the task, they will definitely finish it, and they have a very competitive spirit. They are usually optimistic, like to experience new situations, and can not tolerate restricted and dull environments. In emotional relationships, mutual feelings and personal freedom are very important to them. Although they work tirelessly, they are easily wounded and heartbroken. Taking a leadership role is something they enjoy.


----------



## BroNerd

Primal Astrology - Spirit of the Owl 
I want to be an owl - perhaps my true sign is Scorpio!


----------



## BroNerd

Can We Correctly Guess Your Sun, Moon, And Rising Signs? (buzzfeed.com)
I don't know why astrology has been on my mind so much lately.
This quiz gave me.
Aries Sun, Taurus Moon, Aquarius Rising.

I can see how this works for me overall even though the questions asked on the quiz were silly. Maybe swap everything around so that I have Aquarius Sun/Aries Moon/Taurus Rising?

*Aries Sun Taurus Moon Aquarius Rising* – You focus on the future and present yourself as someone who is always up on the latest trends or ahead of the curve. You crave intimacy and have a special interest in physically stimulating activities and beautiful objects.

Aquarius Sun Aries Moon | astroligion.com

Or I just keep this all simple.
Maybe I was meant to born 5 to 6 days later [I'm a twin born C-section] - so instead of Pisces Sun/Capricorn Moon/Gemini Rising --> Pisces Sun/Aries Moon/Gemini Rising. February 22 was on time but I know my mom mentioned a range up to February 28.

My Ne and Ti have been working overtime to see how astrology is valid.


----------



## tanstaafl28

BroNerd said:


> I don't know why but I've been thinking a lot about astrology lately even though I have living proof that astrology doesn't say much about a person's personality.
> My twin sister and I are a minute apart and we are very different in terms of personalities. We're most likely opposites in MBTI too - me being an ENTP and she being an ISFJ.
> 
> But I guess I am curious in any personality typing system that looks interesting. I don't know if there's actually a good test for what's your true sun/moon sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Moon Combinations: Your Real Personality Uncovered
> 
> 
> Exploring your personality through the Sun Moon combinations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.thehoroscope.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Index of /mp/files
> 
> 
> 
> I was born on February 22. This makes me a Pisces and my moon is Capricorn. I've never really seen myself as a Pisces.
> 
> However, I don't think it explains many of my personality traits: particularly being a bold go-getter. Would have said the "ignore feelings, live in logic" thing too but the Capricorn moon seemed to be like that even with a Pisces sun - but a more ambitious/analytical sort of Pisces.
> 
> I actually read through these profiles trying to find one which I think fits me best.
> My first instinct was to look through the Aquarius descriptions since I'm just off the Aquarius/Pisces cusp.
> Some came kind of close - especially with another "heady" moon sign such as Virgo, Sagittarius, Gemini.
> Some random BuzzFeed quiz put me comfortably into the Aquarius camp too
> 
> But the Aquarius descriptions often came across as a little too rigid.
> I consider myself to be independent but don't make a big fuss about marching to the beat of my own drum.
> 
> I tried a bunch of different 'hats' and then finally settled on Sagittarius being the best fit for Sun sign. I'm an explorer who can't stand monotony. I'm comfortable with travelling solo just to go somewhere new. 2020 has been tough for me. My mind is always going new places and wanting to learn new things and see new perspectives.
> 
> As for moon, Capricorn isn't a bad fit but I think Virgo is a good fit for me. I analyze everything to death and always want to make the "smart" decision but one that satisfies my main needs. Not to be restricted. Life is short and to be experienced. Another reason why I think Virgo moon is a good fit for me is that I'm a fault-finder. I know this about myself. I'm good at seeing what is wrong with a situation and judge those around me based on their flaws.
> 
> I found the Sagittarius/Virgo description to fit me to almost a t especially on the first website.
> 2nd place for me is Sagittarius/Aquarius - especially with how I deal with relationships.
> 
> I like people a lot and am friendly but I want people to let me be me.
> I've read that the "sun" is how one presents to the world and the "moon" is more so inner self.
> I could see how I deal with my inner thoughts/feelings being more Aquarius. I love knowing what makes others tick which is partially why personality theory fascinates me so much.
> 
> Hard to explain.
> When I actually read through the descriptions - Sagittarius/Virgo seems most like me.
> But I have this gut feeling that my true sign could be Sagittarius/Aquarius or maybe I just like the sound of Saggiquarius better than Sagirgo - dunno
> And I relate a lot to the Sagittarius/Aquarius description as well.
> 
> So in summary.
> *Sun/Moon by birth: Pisces/Capricorn
> True Sun/Moon: Sagittarius/Virgo (most likely) or Sagittarius/Aquarius (2nd most likely)*
> 
> Based on the websites above, was wondering what's your sun/moon sign based on your birthday but what you think is a sun/moon combination that fits you better?


When the Moon in Taurus is combined with the Sun in Cancer, the charisma of the first is mixed with the beautiful and emotional nature of the second.
Determined to overcome anything in life, there will be no challenge to make them back down. Because they don’t think too seriously of themselves, they will have an enjoyable existence.

*Cancer Sun Taurus Moon combination in a nutshell:*

*Positives:* Adaptable, serious and charming;
*Negatives:* Fantasist, materialistic and superficial;
*Perfect partner:* Someone who is romantic and nurturing like them;
*Advice:* They need to anchor themselves in reality better.
*Personality traits*
Cancer Sun Taurus Moon natives are sensual and always happy on their own but also family-oriented and caring. They have an Earthiness that can’t be seen in others.
The way they relax is by being at home, having a good dinner. Honest and attentive with others, they will be invited to many gatherings and parties.
While they want to express themselves openly, they will still be tactful and diplomatic. People will never know their true feelings.
They have many buddies, but only few are really close to them. Disciplined and organized, these Cancers really know how to deal with any job and handle problems.
They are good with investments because they have psychic abilities and can recognize what will make their money become a fortune.
Materialistic creatures from the Taurus’ influence, these natives will want the most expensive things. When it comes to love, they want someone devoted to the family life and who has honor.
Some deep thinking and a few breaks from people will help them learn who they should protect themselves from. They know themselves and people’s natures very well.
As they are Cancers by sign, they will be defensive and use many escape tactics. But they will have the stubbornness and wisdom of the Taurus, so they’ll face most of their problems and overcome them.
While they can easily adapt, don’t expect them to lose themselves trying to please others, not to mention they don’t accept advice from anyone.
Cancer Sun Taurus Moon individuals will only guide themselves based on their own intuition. Fast-thinkers and determined, they will most likely achieve what they want in life. But they’ll have a problem forgetting what and whom got them hurt.

Because they think they know what’s best for them, they’ll be confused when criticized, and they will never accept the fact that they may be wrong.
These are the experts at blaming others for their own mistakes. When someone threatens their emotional stability and financial security, they develop an ill temper and start to be irrational.
It goes the same way when they are being told they may be mistaken. It’s essential they learn to be less discriminating and suspicious. Some people can really offer good advice.
The combination of the Cancer and the Taurus suggests they are very creative. Their vivid imagination can have them coming up with original ideas and great works of art. But the same imagination can make them fearful, superstitious or paranoid.

The most important thing is that they use it in a constructive way. This is the only way for them to succeed being helped by their creativity. If they will live too much in a fantasy world, there is the danger for them to become disillusioned.

There’s no one better at understanding themselves and others than these natives. They probably have worked with all the self-protecting mechanisms Cancers usually use to get over difficulties. And they have learned how to feel more secure in life. While attentive to other people’s needs, they will never listen to advice.

They have a combination of great financial luck. If they will use their imagination and intuition for business or something artistic, they will get to be very successful and admired.
Their Taurus makes them determined and able to endure anything. It also gives them softness and a rare type of innocence. Under the vulnerable and insecure exterior, they’re hiding confidence, force and assertiveness.
These people will always be on guard because they have probably been deceived many times before. They can adapt without losing themselves. Their intuition is so strong, they would never go over their first impressions or the initial feelings they get about a situation or a person.

Cancer Sun Taurus Moon individuals tend to hold grudges and this can ruin them if they don’t leave the past where it belongs, which is in the past. Their approach to life will always be admired.
Being imaginative will help them in many stressful situations. But as said before, it can also get them thinking about things that don’t actually exist.
Creativity needs to be put to a good use if it’s to be helpful. Staying anchored in reality as much as possible is the best way to go for these natives.

*A disciplined lover*
While easily impressed by people who attract them, Cancer Sun Taurus Moon people are still balanced when it comes to their love life. They can’t lose their head about someone. These natives are too disciplined and self-aware for such thing to happen.

Sun Cancers are shy creatures who leave their defensiveness on display. They are also caring and very sensible. But they have this tough shell they usually use to protect themselves.
Their partner will get to see their romantic and sensitive side. And they will still not be completely honest about their feelings.
These natives need to trust completely for them to open up. And as soon as this will happen, they will start to become dependent on the other person.
In these moments, they begin to turn into obsessive caregivers because the Sun’s position only amplifies this trait in them.
They are the most motherly people in the zodiac. Moon Taurus people need stability more than anything else. They are sensual creatures who like to care for those who deserve it.
Don’t expect them to move fast but be sure they will commit to their lover. There’s no one to need routine more than them. Not to mention they’re insisting to have things their way. Their downsides are procrastination and being lethargic.

*The Cancer Sun Taurus Moon man*
This man knows himself and others very well but uses the protective shell that all the Cancers use in order to retreat and stay away from all the bad-intentioned people or complicated problems.
Wise and intelligent, this guy will get what he wants in life. But he will always protect himself because this is how he feels secure.
He will appreciate and love his close ones, but you will never see him taking their advice. It’s only his intuition and way of thinking that he relies upon.
His Moon gives him endurance and a stubbornness to help him succeed at everything he sets his mind to, but he’s also innocent and sweet.
Many women will like him because he’s strong and confident and he doesn’t show it. He will never let his guard down because he knows how tough life can be. And he wouldn’t want others to take advantage of him.
Adaptable, the Cancer Sun Taurus Moon man will still be himself, no matter the situation. Only his first impressions would be the ones that will help him make a decision about someone or something.
Just like anyone in these signs, he won’t forget about when he has been crossed. His great imagination will help him come up with innovative and interesting ideas at work and in his personal life.
But it can also cause him to lose himself in a fantasy world and even paranoia. The more anchored in reality he remains, the better.









Cancer Sun Taurus Moon: A Resilient Personality


Pleasing, the Cancer Sun Taurus Moon personality finds it easy to adapt to other’s demands but overall will not accept advice from anyone and will only pursue their own dreams.




i.thehoroscope.co





I honestly don't resonate with most of this at all.


----------



## BroNerd

@tanstaafl28 honestly, that description doesn't sound like you at all. Maybe astrology is just not that good of a predictor of personality, it could also be why I see myself in a lot of the signs.


----------



## tanstaafl28

BroNerd said:


> @tanstaafl28 honestly, that description doesn't sound like you at all. Maybe astrology is just not that good of a predictor of personality, it could also be why I see myself in a lot of the signs.


Yeah, I've never given Astrology all that much credence as a result. I'm the most unemotional cancer you'll ever meet.


----------



## tanstaafl28

BroNerd said:


> @tanstaafl28 honestly, that description doesn't sound like you at all. Maybe astrology is just not that good of a predictor of personality, it could also be why I see myself in a lot of the signs.











What Mythical Creature Would You Be, Based On Your Zodiac Sign?


Astrology is a wild art that lets people interpret and dissect every part of their personalities. The stars are here to tell us a little more about ourselves, from what Avenger your sign shares the most traits with to what historical figure we are most like. If you consider yourself more of a...




www.ranker.com


----------



## BroNerd

tanstaafl28 said:


> What Mythical Creature Would You Be, Based On Your Zodiac Sign?
> 
> 
> Astrology is a wild art that lets people interpret and dissect every part of their personalities. The stars are here to tell us a little more about ourselves, from what Avenger your sign shares the most traits with to what historical figure we are most like. If you consider yourself more of a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ranker.com


Oh wow - the fact that the mythical creature for Pisces is the siren is a reminder that most Pisces descriptions seem too feminine to be me.


----------



## tanstaafl28

BroNerd said:


> Oh wow - the fact that the mythical creature for Pisces is the siren is a reminder that most Pisces descriptions seem too feminine to be me.


Cancer: Werewolf


----------



## BroNerd

tanstaafl28 said:


> Cancer: Werewolf


Yours is a lot cooler - just watch out for the full moon!


----------

